

Windows 10 automatically spies on your kids and sends you their activity dossier - qiqing
http://boingboing.net/2015/08/10/windows-10.html

======
legitster
So he enabled family mode on his son's Microsoft account but was then
surprised it did the things it said it would? This feature is literally on the
front page of Microsoft's family accounts services.

Also, it seems weird that a parent would have no interest in the digital lives
of their children, especially since these features are mainly aimed at
protecting against predators.

